# COUPLE PHOTOSHOOT -C&C Please



## Imposter.Cow. (Jan 7, 2010)

I did not take these pics, they are of my and my b/f. My best friend took them, and she is what got me into photography. The detail is not as great as it used to be, from be resized and such. 
Photo 1
Photo 2
Photo 3
Photo 4


----------



## Imposter.Cow. (Jan 7, 2010)

C&C PLEASE


----------



## ignite-me (Jan 7, 2010)

i like the 1st one! well im new so i can't give out any comment on it


----------



## Imposter.Cow. (Jan 7, 2010)

ignite-me said:


> i like the 1st one! well im new so i can't give out any comment on it




im new too, but i have been taking pics for awhile, but i LOVE that pic of him, mainly cuz its sexy haha


----------



## bigtwinky (Jan 7, 2010)

if you want cc, post up your own pics.
I am not going to CC pics that you post that someone else took.  this site is to improve your photography, not to comment on your friends work

Edit: and if you do post your own work, make sure you space the images and number them to make it easier to see.  lumping your entire thread into 1 paragraph makes it hard for people to isolate the images when reviewing them


----------



## keith foster (Jan 7, 2010)

^^^ +1
Thanks for saying what I was thinking Big.


----------

